# Chrome Error 104 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_FAILED)



## JanVanBekkum (Oct 15, 2012)

I am unable to connect with any browser (Chrome, IE ,Firefox)a few hours after I start my system. I get message

"Error 104 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_FAILED): The attempt to connect to the server failed"

in Chrome. The other browsers don't give a meaningful error message. The only way out I have found is rebooting. Ping works properly and downloads in progress continue. Even my router 192.168.2.0 I can no longer reach. Windows 7 network diagnostics doesn't find an error.

Has anyone a clue?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is what google have to say about your error "This webpage is not available" (Network errors 2, 101, 102, 104, and 105) - Google Chrome Help
since it affects all browsers I would suspect malware,I suggest you follow the insrtuctions here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum
and make a new thread in the virus,trojan and malware forum post all your info there


----------



## JanVanBekkum (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks a lot. I have posted the new thread here.

With kind regards,

Jan van Bekkum


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## JanVanBekkum (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Joeten,

I posted the data of my computer on October 18 in the section you recommended and sent a BUMP reply after 72 hours. Unfortunately there was no reaction yet. Was something wrong or should I just be more patient?

Regards,

Jan van Bekkum:uhoh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Leave it with


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Update I have asked for someone to look at it Best I can do for you


----------



## JanVanBekkum (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

